# General > AquaTalk >  Strange looking Aquarium

## Shadow

Check out this aquarium photo

http://knuttz.net/hosted_pages/Home-Aquarium-20061031

Warning! URL Link may contain objectionable advertisements to some members. Please take note. - Benny

----------


## benny

I wonder how they keep the water in the inter connecting tubes. 

I have seen something similar in one of the shops in Tung Choy Stree, Hong Kong. It's a door arch with two tanks, one on each side and the fishes can swim above you. Very unique set up.

Cheers,

----------


## |squee|

Lol! 

I wonder how they keep those tubes clean  :Razz:

----------


## bossteck

I am very poor in physics and sciences in general. 
I know the equal pressure on the 2 tanks would keep the water in the tube from spilling out onto the floor. But can someone explain how did they actually get the water into the tubes initially? With a set up like that... water change seemed like a balancing act!  :Smile:

----------


## neon

> I wonder how they keep the water in the inter connecting tubes. 
> 
> I have seen something similar in one of the shops in Tung Choy Stree, Hong Kong. It's a door arch with two tanks, one on each side and the fishes can swim above you. Very unique set up.
> 
> Cheers,


I think the concept is very simple. If you fill up a bottle with water and dip into a tank, the water in the bottle will retain. 

I guess the method how the restaurant fill it up :
a) close the pipe on both end tight.
b) fill the water from the highest point at the piping, until the pipe is full
c) both tanks also need to fill up higher the pipe mouth.
d) release the close door of the pipe, water will retain inside. 

Quite risky ! If in any event any of the tank water level is lower than the pipe mouth, all the water will gush into the tanks and flood the place.

----------


## Jungle-mania

I think it is really cool. Can you imagine a school of cardinal tetras swimming above you when you sleep? Or an African tigerfish through a magnifying glass :Laughing:  

Seriously, I think it will be nightmare when you do a water change or a leak happens.

I got 2 tanks just like that, one above the other, do you think I can replicate something like that for my fishes?

----------


## Sunfire

I saw a similar concept being sold in Happy Aquarium in boon keng. Apparently it is sold as a plastic arch, that is connected to some form of vacuum pump that pumps air out of the arch, so the water would enter. :Idea:

----------


## Shadow

> I got 2 tanks just like that, one above the other, do you think I can replicate something like that for my fishes?


I think both tank must be at the same level, otherwise the water will flow from top tank to lower tank.

----------


## cairocks

We still have no idea how to keep the pipe clean. Hee

----------


## Sunfire

Just use cleaner snails?

----------


## BFG

My guess-

a) Fill the tube completely with water and cap off both end.
b) Fill both tank with water.
c) The tube will be placed in position where both ends of the tube must be underwater. It must be placed at a depth that maximum water evaporation level will not expose the tube end to the air thus causing the 'siphon' to break.
d) When the tube position is finalised as above, both of the tube end can be opened. I do not know whether it has to be opened simultaneously or 1 at a time but my guess is 1 at a time should not affect the tube to break the water siphon.

Hope this helps! Just a guess. :Smile:

----------


## jacquetlc

1. Fish can swim 'vertically' upwards to the top of the arch? ... Is it poor for their well-being?

2. Won't the fish(es) feel claustrophobic (spelling?) inside the SMALL enclosure when up there in the arch? *I'd be scared to death myself - just like in an episode of Fear Factor that I've watched, contestants need to swim in pipes!!*

----------


## Shadow

Fish can feel claustrophobic?

----------


## Shiv

hey, now all the fish can have 'room' of their own :-)

----------

